# Woodcock in Kansas?



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I know there is a season for them here in Kansas, I have just never heard of anyone hunting them. Doesn't seem like there would be much if any cover they would like in Kansas. So does anyone hunt woodcock in Kansas?


----------

